# Taxidermy



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

So I was wondering roughly how much it would be to get a pheasant done. I might want to get one hanging up on the wall.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a wall hanger.  I'll PM you with the price...

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/franken****.jpg


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a nice wall hanger/flyer.

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey SD, whats that black stuff you're coating your panels with? Some kind of splatter spray paint?

Rhino Lining? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Top secret eh... :roll:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Apple Jacks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lehi said:


> Apple Jacks!


 :?:


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Are there any classes or good books/videos that teach taxidermy? I would love to take a begining class to learn the basics or something. Tex or Stuffin any books or videos you think are worthwhile?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I teach classes. Gimmy a call and I'll let you know about them. Also, there are LOTS of good videos on the market to learn just about anything you want to learn in taxidermy. Google search taxidermy videos and you should find what you need.

801-718-7353


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Premier, PM sent.


----------

